

Thank you Tunisia for hacking me. I now understand "Occupy Wallstreet" - teksquisite
https://plus.google.com/u/0/105249638165168674221/posts/CTeY9etvs3w

======
stfu
Some people's reasoning is just fascinating.

"In order to get my hacked accounts back, I had to spread the word about their
revolution via social media."

And now she is thankful for having been hacked because she now knows all about
-how that revolution Wallstreet thingy works-.

~~~
ynoclo
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholm_syndrome>

